# World Wide Fauna.com...?



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Does anybody have one of their acounts? Also do people that do order things for other people? They have some pretty amazing stuff but you need to have a business ect to open and acount. Do pet shops have them?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

AFAIK he doesn't really sell to people wihtout a PSL. Thats basically a wholesaler/importer. Most don't deal with people who aren't a business and most have significant minimum order values etc.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe the minimum order if i remember is around the $2000 mark, and you have to be a valid business, organise your own import papers and collect from the airport, paying the appropriate taxes/duties/fees. They mostly sell to actual wholesalers/importers within the UK.


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

What are the wholesalers/importers in the uk? Are there many?


----------

